# New Member Getting Back into Muzzle Loaders



## gacop (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm lookiong for a bit of help getting up to speed loading shooting and cleaning muzzle loaders again. Back in the 70's, I had a Remington 1863 replica and shot it with the standard 600 gr Minie' and 60 grains of FFg.

With developments over the years with BP substitutes like "Triple Seven" and "Pyrodex", etc. I was wondering if that was a better/cleaner route to go. I've looked at Lyman's site and a few others, pricing Minie' bullets and see one can get them pre-lubed now which I like the sound of. Is that the best route to go? Back in the 70's I used Crisco and that was a mess in the hot New Mexico summers.

I'm getting another Rem 1863 in the next few days, it's a Lyman made in Italy and looks to be in excellent condition.

I'd really appreciate being steered in the right direction as to getting back into the smoke pole routine.

Tom


----------



## gacop (Nov 13, 2012)

Looks like I wasted my time signing up on this forum, no one has any advice. :-?


----------

